# liveaboard friendly marina near North East, MD?



## postwarcomet27 (Apr 25, 2013)

Greetings,

Does anyone have any information on a liveaboard friendly marina near North East, Havre De Grace, Elk Neck Area. Looking to stay until September, then I can head south to winter water. 

I've been searching threads, but seems more liveaboards reside in Baltimore, DC, or Annapolis. 

Thanks!


----------



## deltaten (Oct 10, 2012)

What size boat? draft?.. Just so happens. there's slip open at my little landing; but it's shortwater.


----------



## catlady (Oct 27, 2011)

Here's a few that the Waterway Guide website's marina search says allows liveaboards...I don't know availability or if they suit your other needs:

McDaniel Yacht Basin Inc.
15 Grandview Avenue
North East, MD 21901
North East River
(410) 287-8121

Bay Boat Works Inc.
145 Hances Pt. Road
North East, MD 21901
North East River
(410) 287-8113

Harbour North Marina
111 River Road
Chesapeake City, MD 21915
Elk River
(410) 885-5656

Hope this helps!


----------



## stpabr (Dec 20, 2008)

Tidewater marina in HdG. Gated, great bath houses, several already living aboard. A little pricey, but convenient to town. No laundry though.


----------

